# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  rtl  شده Vertical Tabs با jquery,css نوشته شده توسط آقای مهدی موسوی

## hamid.shekasteh

سلام .چند وقت پیش یه نمونه تب رو به همراه آموزشش در سایت آقای موسوی دیدم.سعی کردم اونو جهت سایتهای فارسی آماده کنم .با ایشون در مورد گذاشتنش در سایت صحبت کردم و ازشون اجازه گرفتم.
دانلود کنید و اگه کارم مشکلی داشت مطرح کنید.با تشکر
آدرس مطلب (زبان انگلیسی)


ltr2rtl.jpg

----------


## Javad.Kashi

سلام 
خیلی ممنون که زحمت کشیدی .فقط یه نکته به ذهنم آمد که شاید برای شما مفید باشه.اون هم پرهیز کردن از  CopyPaste در قالب های شما است که جالب نیست و گفته شده به جای آن از Lorem ipsum استفاده نمایید.اگر دوست دارید نظر آقای موسوی را در این رابطه بدانید اینجا را کلیک کنید.

یا علی

----------


## farnoosh_r

خیلی ممنون. واقعا به درد من خورد. 




> سلام 
> خیلی ممنون که زحمت کشیدی .فقط یه نکته به ذهنم آمد که شاید برای شما مفید باشه.اون هم پرهیز کردن از  CopyPaste در قالب های شما است که جالب نیست و گفته شده به جای آن از Lorem ipsum استفاده نمایید.اگر دوست دارید نظر آقای موسوی را در این رابطه بدانید اینجا را کلیک کنید.
> 
> یا علی

----------

